# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Unser täglich Wetter

## Enrico

Heute Abend: 2°C und erster Schnee, viel Schnee...

----------


## Enrico



----------


## Enrico

Grüße aus Siegen NRW. Hier regen sich alle auf das es Heute nur 4 C waren, haben wir schon seit Tagen... 

Mobil gesendet.

----------


## wein4tler

Gestern und heute herrlicher Sonnenschein im Weinviertel bei 3 Grad plus.

----------


## Enrico

Ganz schön stürmisch zur Zeit bei uns bei 9°C  ::

----------


## manni

Bei uns ist es 12C stürmisch und dunkel.
Schnee wird es zu Weihnachten definitiv nicht geben. Aber der Winter fängt ja erst an. 
Meine Freundin sagt, es ist kalt in Chaiyaphum.
Aber 13 C in der Nacht ist ja noch ok, aber eine Decke wird dann schon noch gebraucht.
Aber die Tagestemperaturen sind immer noch ausreichend.

Gruß Manni

----------


## Enrico

Samiuaner, auch ein Manfred, schrieb heute Morgen sogar von 6°C in Kong Kaen

----------


## isaanfan

> Samiuaner, auch ein Manfred, schrieb heute Morgen sogar von 6°C in Kong Kaen


Dann soll er sich mal ein neues Thermometer oder eine neue Brille kaufen. ::   :: 
siehe: http://www.wetteronline.de/wetter/khon-kaen
(Und das stimmt mit *meinem* Thermometer überein!)

isaanfan

----------


## Robert

> Samiuaner, auch ein Manfred, schrieb heute Morgen sogar von 6°C in Kong Kaen


Frag mal richtig nach, der ist doch niemals im Isaan!




> December 22 at 3:47am ·
> 
> Breakfast at Tharathip Resort, Wok Tum, Ko Phagan....

----------


## rampo

Gestern 18 Grad Heute 20 Grad 6 Uhr in der Frueh , Khon -Kaen .

Fg.

----------


## Siamfan

Hier hat sich jetzt schon länger,  das schöne Wetter durchgesetzt.
Abgesehen von 2-3 Gewittern,  wird das die nächsten 3 Monate so bleiben.

----------


## Enrico

Der Winter ist wieder da, locker 20cm über Nacht

----------


## schiene

von gestern.....
Innerhalb von 7 Tagen sind die Temperaturen von -10 auf über +20 gestiegen.
Was für ein schöner Sonntag....
Spaziergang an der Nidda gemacht,beim "Inder" ein Bierchen getrunken und weiter
Richtung Wohnung wo ich mich noch 2 Std. gemütlich im Liegestuhl in der Sonne erholte











eine Bierblume....

----------


## Enrico

Ja, so schnell wie der Winter kam ist er auch wieder gegangen.

----------


## Enrico

Aber der Sommer war dieses Jahr irgendwie nix. Hatten noch nie ein Jahr wo wir nicht ständig im Garten waren. Dieses Jahr Null Runde. Alles nur matschig. Zum Glück haben wir dieses Jahr weder Enten und Gänse.

----------


## schorschilia

> Zum Glück haben wir dieses Jahr weder Enten und Gänse.


...und wie geht`s den Tauben?




> Aber der Sommer war dieses Jahr irgendwie nix



USA  - Die Durchschnittstemperatur auf Land- und Ozeanflächen sei um 0,93 Grad über dem Durchschnittswert des 20. Jahrhunderts. 
BRD  - wurde vermeldet, dass der Juli mit 18,3 Grad so warm wie im Mittel der vergangenen 30 Jahre gewesen sei. 
CH  -.....dass der Sommer 0,6 Grad über der Norm von 1981 bis 2010 und im Bereich des Durchschnitts der letzten 30 Jahre gelegen habe.

...der einfache Bürger ist schon doof.

Klugscheisser-Modus aus.

----------


## Enrico

DenTauben geht es ganz gut, zumindest da wo sie jetzt sind. Wir haben fast bei Null angefangen. Es ist schon einige Wochen her, wir schliefen im Garten, trampelte die ganze Nacht irgend ein Vieh ständig übers Dach. Am Morgen sah ich warum. Alle weißen Tauben wieder weg, bis auf eine. Bei den „Bunten“ das gleiche, alle weg oder tot bis auf eine. Der Scheiß Waschbären hatte alles gegeben und ganze Arbeit geleistet. Aber da wo er jetzt ist geht es ihm auch gut.

Aktuell bauen wir den Bestand wieder etwas auf, aber nach und nach. Und die Gitter wurden noch sicherer, was aber nichts zu sagen hat wie ich jedes mal merke…

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Gestern war ein so schöner, sonniger Tag, welchen ich nützte in's obere Weinviertel auf einen Spritzer zu fahren.  :cool:

----------


## wein4tler

Wie schmeckt der junge Wein in Retz? Ich nehme an, Du hast auch gut eingeschnitten.  ::

----------

